# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Cila do te ishte periudha....

## Scud-Missile

Cila do te ishte periudha me e mire per shtatzani te suksesshme dmth sa para dhe sa mas menstracioneve..

----------


## Tironsja

E di qe mbas ke me shume mundesi te ngelesh se para.Nje 10 ditesh mbas tyre te jep nje shtatezani te sigurt  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mina

Duke filluar nga dita e pare e menstruacioneve duhet te llogarisesh diten e 11-te, 12-te dhe 13-te qe nga kjo dite. Ky eshte testi me i pershtatshem dhe mundesia per te perfituar nje shtatzani.

----------


## Scud-Missile

dmth dy jave qe nga dita e pare e menstracioneve a po?

----------


## tanga

> Cila do te ishte periudha me e mire per shtatzani te suksesshme dmth sa para dhe sa mas menstracioneve..


Ma së miri për të mbetur me barrë ëshë koha gjat ovulacionit që d.m.th.:  gjat një mestruacioni prej 28 ditësh në ditën e 14 prej ditës së parë të menstruacionit, nëse menstruacioni zgjat 32 ditë reth ditës së 18, 21 ditë në ditën e 7. Më së miri është të masish temperaturën sepse trupi gjat ovulacionit e rrit temperaturën për 1°. 


pra shum suksess
 :Muahhh:

----------


## Mina

Diten e 14-te ovulacioni eshte ne renie!

----------


## bebushe

nese perdor pilula qe te mos ngelesh me barre duhet te ngelesh vetem pasi i ke nderprere per dy muaj dhe nese ngel kur je duke i perdorur keto pilula duhet ti ndalosh menjehere pasi ndikojne ne zhvillimin e femijes ne bark .

----------


## bebushe

.................

----------


## bebushe

......,,,,,,,

----------


## "Ambrida"

une kam nje vajze 8 vjece dhe kam rreth kater vjet qe kerkoj nje shtatzani te dyte,por nuk ndodh.E pata nje shtatzani para 1 viti e gjysem por 1 muajshe pata nje deshtim natyral,embrioni nuk u zhvillua pas fekondimit,keshtu me tha gjinekologu.Cfare mund te bej qe te kem nje shtatzani tjeter?

----------


## Mina

Kete e thote vetem vizita e mjekut. Ndoshta mund te stimulojne kontraceptivet apo antibiotiket. Gjithsesi opsionet tona fillojne me ndoshta...mjeku eshte kompetent.

----------


## tanga

> nese perdor pilula qe te mos ngelesh me barre duhet te ngelesh vetem pasi i ke nderprere per dy muaj


mundësija më e madhe për të mbetur shtatëzënë është menjëher pasi që i le pilulat.
dhe nuk ka asnjë arsye apo komplikacion që të detyron të presish dy muaj mbasi ke pi pilulën e fundit. 

përshëndetje

----------


## "Ambrida"

Po ne qofte se periudha e menustracioneve nuk eshte e rregullt kur jane ditet me te pershtatshme per te ngelur?

----------


## shkodrane82

Ambrida nuk e di nese atje ku ndodhesh ti ekziston ky lloj testi,
por nqs ke ndonjeri ne Usa mund ti thuash ta blejne per ty, 
sepse nuk kushton shume dhe te tregon saktesisht diten e ovulimit,
e cila eshte perfektja per te ngelur me barre.
Testi quhet :Ovulation predictor kit
Ky lloj testi identifikon LH ( hormonet lutenising)  kur jane
prezente ne urine. Ky lloj hormoni rritet ne numer kur
vjen koha e ovulimit, dhe do te tregoje se ovulimi mund
te ndodhe ne 24-36 oret e ardhshme.
Por ka edhe website ne internet ku ti mund te 
fusesh daten e fundit te menstruacioneve dhe do te
tregoje diten me te mire te ovulimit.
Te uroj fat dhe ishallah sa me shpejt na tregon per 
nje bebe te vogel ne jeten tende...!

----------


## Anisela

Dy jave pas dites se fundit te menstruacioneve!!Embryoni eshte i shperndare dhe eshte shume e lehte te mbetesh shtatezene!

----------


## ATMAN

Pergjigje: 

Femra mund te mbese shtatezane 24 ore te dites, 30 dite te muajit, 365 dite te vitit.Ne te njejten kohe ndodh edhe e kunderta, pavaresisht se mund te jete seksualisht aktive, mund te mos mbese shtatezane.Besohet qe gjate periudhes se periodave, perqindja e mbetjes shtatezane eshte me e ulet, por serisht edhe gjate kesaj kohe femra mund te mbese shtatezane.Per te arritur shtatezanine ndikojne shume faktore, e nese ju deshironi qe  te mbeteni shtatezane, do ju keshilloja te merrnit nje pushim te shkurter seksual prej shtate ditesh, per tu rikthyer me shume energji seksuale e mendore ne shtrat.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Pergjigje: 
> 
> Femra mund te mbese shtatezane 24 ore te dites, 30 dite te muajit, 365 dite te vitit.Ne te njejten kohe ndodh edhe e kunderta, pavaresisht se mund te jete seksualisht aktive, mund te mos mbese shtatezane.Besohet qe gjate periudhes se periodave, perqindja e mbetjes shtatezane eshte me e ulet, por serisht edhe gjate kesaj kohe femra mund te mbese shtatezane.Per te arritur shtatezanine ndikojne shume faktore, e nese ju deshironi qe  te mbeteni shtatezane, do ju keshilloja te merrnit nje pushim te shkurter seksual prej shtate ditesh, per tu rikthyer me shume energji seksuale e mendore ne shtrat.


Femra nuk mund të mbesë shtatzanë 24 orët e ditës, 30 ditët e muajit apo 365 ditët e vitit. Por në një moment të caktuar të një prej ketyre orëve apo ditëve.Edhe lepujt që janë lepuj e që njihen për nga shtimi i madh nuk rrinë 24 orë /24 duke u shumëzuar e jo më njerezit, aq më tepër që të gjithë e dimë: * natyra ka ligjet e veta. *  


Pyetjes : 
*Cila do te ishte periudha me e mire per shtatzani te suksesshme*    sipas mendimit tim, 



> Mina 
> Duke filluar nga dita e pare e menstruacioneve duhet te llogarisesh diten e 11-te, 12-te dhe 13-te qe nga kjo dite. Ky eshte testi me i pershtatshem dhe mundesia per te perfituar nje shtatzani.


si dhe 



> tanga    
> Ma së miri për të mbetur me barrë ëshë koha gjat ovulacionit që d.m.th.: gjat një mestruacioni prej 28 ditësh në ditën e 14 prej ditës së parë të menstruacionit, nëse menstruacioni zgjat 32 ditë reth ditës së 18, 21 ditë në ditën e 7. Më së miri është të masish temperaturën sepse trupi gjat ovulacionit e rrit temperaturën për 1°.


kanë dhënë përgjigje pak a shumë të sakta, ose thënë ndryshe: përgjigje që i dëgjojmë dyerve të gjinekologjisë kur u shtrojmë pyetjen mjekëve/keve mbi këtë problem. 

Seicila femër normalisht e ndien kur është ovulacioni sepse hormonet bëjnë punen e tyre dhe ka sensacione që japin të kuptohet që diçka po ndodh në trupin e femrës, plus që kur komunikon me mjekët të sqarojnë dhe udhëzojnë më mirë si të mbetesh apo si të mbrohesh nga shtatzania pas ciklit, gjatë ovulacionit dhe pas tij. 

Me dijeninë time teorike nga të lexuarit majtas -djathtas nëpër broshura adresuar femrës; femra nuk mbetet shtatzanë gjatë ciklit. Nuk di nëse shkencërisht është provuar e kundërta. 

Interesante do ishte përgjigja e ndonjë mjeku/jeje që njeh gjinekologjinë, për të dhënë informacione më të sakta. 

Megjithatë për të gjithë: *Adresojuni mjekëve specialiste (gjinekologjisë)për këtë problem. Ata janë të vetmit që mund t'ju ndihmojnë dhe udhëzojnë të arrini me sukses shtatzaninë tuaj.*   

Ju përshëndes.

Elna.

----------


## ATMAN

> Interesante do ishte përgjigja e ndonjë mjeku/jeje që njeh gjinekologjinë, për të dhënë informacione më të sakta.


elna 

ai qe e ka dhene kete pergjigje eshte nje mjek gjinekollog , une thjesht e mora nga nje sit tjeter per tja dhene asaj vajzes per ta ndihmuar 

ciao

----------


## ATMAN

Seksualiteti eshte perberesi natyror e jetesor i secilit prej nesh. Eshte e rendesishmeper te gjithe te jetojne nje seksualitet qe shperblen dhe jep kenaqesi, qe lejon njeshkembim ndjenjash dhe dashurie, qe bazohet ne respektin reciprok. Seksualiteti,perveç faktit se i sherben mbijeteses se races njerezore, me nje fjale riprodhimit,eshte edhe nje menyre e veçante dhe intime per te hyre ne marredhenie me nje persontjeter. Pikerisht sepse seksualiteti shpreh nje nevoje ndjesore jetesore, ka momenteose periudha te jetes ne te cilat deshirohet te jetohet plotesisht per vleren e tij teshkembimit ndermjet personave, dhe jo per nderlikimet riprodhuese. 

FIZIOLOGJIA E APARATIT GJINOR FEMEROR

Ardhja e te permuajshmes se pare shenon fillimin e prodhimit te vezeve ne vezore.Çdo e permuajshme ndiqet nga tre faza. E para quhet faze prevezore (nga dita 6-12):ne vezore veza piqet dhe ne miter cipa mukoze (endometri) trashet. E dyta quhet fazevezimi (nga dita 12 - 15): ne vezore veza nxirret jashtedhe nepermjet tubit te mitres arrin ne zgavrenmitrore; ketu mund te pllenohet nese gruajaka nje raport seksual me derdhje te spermesne vaggjine. E treta quhet faze pasvezore(nga dita 16- 28): ne vezore qelizat efolicolit shnderrohen te trup luteo idestinuar per prodhimin e progjesteronit,hormoni qe siguron mbajtjen eshtatezanise ne fazat e para. Ne mitermukoza e mitres (endometri) eshte gatiper te pritur vezen e pjelluar; nese kjo nuk ndodh endometri eliminohet me fluksin ete permuajshmes (faze e te permuajshmes qezgjat 3-5 dite).Kohezgjatja e fazave te ciklit te te permuajshmes mundte ndryshoje shume nga gruaja ne grua, por edhe e njejta grua mund te kete cikle mekohezgjatje te ndryshme. Per te llogaritur ciklin e te permuajshmes eshte e keshillueshmete shenohet ne nje kalendar dita e fillimit te çdo te permuajshmeje.

FIZIOLOGJIA E APARATIT GJINOR MASHKULLOR

Kur mashkulli arrin moshen e pjekuriseseksuale, testikulat e tij fillojne te prodhojnespermatozoide dhe vazhdojne ta bejneper tere jeten. Gjate raportit seksual,mashkulli derdh spermatozoidet epranishem ne sperme, ne vagjinen e gruas. Zakonisht nje spermatozoid mundte jetoje nga 24 deri ne 120 ore.


TE DALLOJME DITET PJELLORE 

Metodat natyrore te kontraceptimit ndihmojne dallimin e periudhes pjellore te gruas.Mund te jene te dobishme si per grate qe duan te parandalojne shtatezanine ashtu dhe per ato qe deshirojne te ngjiten me barre dhe te kene nje shtatezani. Ka dite qegruaja eshte pjellore, dite ne te cilat nuk eshte dhe dite ne te cilat pjelloria eshte epakte por e mundshme. Ditet pjellore dallohen nepermes shenjave subjektive dhematjeve.Ne pergjithesi gruaja mund te mbetet me barre pas nje raporti komplet, dometheneme derdhje fare ne vagjine, pak a shume 6 dite ne muaj, pra tre dite para vezimit,diten e vezimit dhe dy ditet qe pasojne.Qellimi i ketyre metodave eshte qe te dallojne periudhen pjellore. Çiftet qe deshirojnete shmangin shtatezanine duhet te ruhen nga raportet gjate nje periudhe te tille.Nga ana tjeter, çiftet qe deshirojne te kene nje shtatezani duhet te perqendrojneraportet vagjinore ne ditet pjellore.Nese llogaritet efektshmeria reale e menyrave natyrore ne nje vit, mund te thuhetse nder 100 çifte vetem 20 prej tyre do te kene nje shtatezani. Ne rast perdorimi tesakte siguria rritet, perqindja e shtatezanise ndryshon nga 5-9 nder 100 çifte.Duhet gjithsesi te mesojme ti perdorim ne menyre te sakte keto metoda. 

Mamite e Konsultoreve dhe mjeket gjinekologe, mund tju japin te gjitha informacionet e duhura per te sqaruar dyshimete rastit.

----------

